# Confirmed: E46 M3 with BMW Assist comes with RECTANGULAR rear-view mirror.



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

I have personally confirmed today that the 2004 M3 with BMW Assist includes a RECTANGULAR rear-view mirror in place of the oval-shaped mirror on previous cars, and non-Assist cars. 

It's big, bulky, and looks a bit goofy. :thumbdwn: The "SOS" button is located on the bottom of the mirror.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Well, at least it may actually be functional now.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

alee said:


> Well, at least it may actually be functional now.


This is true. However, it is unnecessarily ugly. Look at one in person, and you'll know what I mean.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

thanks for the confirm :thumbup:


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Has anyone taken delivery of a 2004 M3 without assist? Is there any confirmation that the non assist M3s still get the oval mirror?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

yes


----------



## M3guyCA (Sep 10, 2003)

i think the rectangular mirror is better because you can see more with it


----------



## Lori (Sep 21, 2002)

Thanks atyclb.


----------



## Douge (Oct 22, 2003)

Is this the BMW equivalent of Onstar? If so I have to say that Onstar is a pretty kick ass service and IMHO is a great substitute for the poor NAV systems on the German cars.


----------



## Maverick (Jun 25, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> This is true. However, it is unnecessarily ugly. Look at one in person, and you'll know what I mean.


Any way to get a picture of one? For us lazy people!


----------



## jschaff (Sep 20, 2003)

I want the bigger mirror for my 2002 M3 Coupe. If anyone wants to trade their bigger one for my oval mirror, let me know.

[email protected]


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Maverick said:


> Any way to get a picture of one? For us lazy people!


Nope. I'm too lazy.


----------

